

Army Experience Center - high tech recruiting facility - Tangurena
http://news.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/hi/technology/newsid_7871000/7871438.stm

======
Tangurena
Two other links:

<http://www.cnn.com/2009/TECH/01/14/am.army.experience/>

<http://www.thearmyexperience.com/>

